# Cyborg R.A.T 7 M.M.O Taste nicht verwendbar?



## RushIt (10. April 2013)

Hi leute,
bin neu hier im Forum und hab nichts passenderes für den Thread gefunden^^

Zum Thema:
Ich hab mir vorgestern ne Cyborg R.A.T 7 in der M.M.O Version gekauft. Maus an sich richtig gut, nur gibts vorne rechts, neben der rechten Maustaste an der Seite auch ne kleine Taste, die ich allerdings nirgendwo belegen kann.
Weder im Treiber noch im Spiel o.O
Dachte mir ich frag ma nach ob ich jetz zu blöd bin mein Treiber zu benutzen oder ob das so gewollt ist.. (Wäre ja sinnlos xD)

mfg RushIt


----------



## Ultramarinrot (11. April 2013)

Ist die "Taste" am festen Teil der Maus oder an dem abnehmbaren Flügel? Wenns an dem Flügel ist und der nicht mit einem Kabel mit dem Hauptteil verbunden ist dann ist es nur ein Designelement in Optik einer Taste und keine richtige Taste


----------



## RushIt (14. April 2013)

Ouh sie is wirklich an der abschraubbaren seite... xD  Und sowas als fachinformatiker *peinlich*

Danke dir! 

//EDIT: halt ne mom...^^ Die is nich auf der Abnehmbaren seite, sondern wirklich an der maus festgemacht :/

Auf dem Bild sieht man die Taste die ich mein Perfekt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kleine orange taste, vorne links an der Maus^^


----------



## CSOger (14. April 2013)

Hier stand Blödsinn.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (15. April 2013)

Kann man Es drücken?


----------



## RushIt (15. April 2013)

Ja klar^^ Deswegen wunderts mich auch so... Denn wer macht einfach ne Taste zum Spaß dahin?^^


----------



## Ultramarinrot (15. April 2013)

Schon komisch. Könntest ja mal den Support anschreiben, die können dir das bestimmt erklären


----------



## RushIt (15. April 2013)

Hm Ok werd ich das machen^^
Danke trozdem


----------



## Ultramarinrot (15. April 2013)

Sag mal bescheid was bei rausgekommen ist, interessiert mich


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2013)

Da wäre ich auch interessiert  
Die Treiber der RATs sind etwas seltsam ...

Hast du eine Möglichkeit gefunden, das Daumen-Scrollrad sinnvoll zu nutzen? Ich habe eine RAT7 Contagion,  und würde dieses Rad zu gerne fürs horizontale Scrollen nutzen.  Das will es aber ums Verrecken nicht ...


----------



## Addi (16. April 2013)

Ich hab das Scroll Rad zum Teil für die Lautstärke oder für den nächsten oder vorherigen Song , je nach Profil.
Ich kann mal gucken ob ich das Scrollrad für horizontale Scrollen begeistern kann 
Das vertikale scrollen geht zum Beispiel.

Nachtrag: Konnte keine Funktion für horizontales scrollen finden. Aber wozu brauchst du horizontales scrollen ?


----------



## RushIt (16. April 2013)

Ich geb bescheid wenn sie antworten^^
Ich find dne Treiber garnich schlecht eig^^
Für horizontales Scrollen gibts doch das normale Mausrad ;D


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2013)

RushIt schrieb:


> Ich geb bescheid wenn sie antworten^^
> Ich find dne Treiber garnich schlecht eig^^
> Für horizontales Scrollen gibts doch das normale Mausrad ;D


 
Naja, er ist etwas unübersichtlich,  

schwer zu bekommen (da man den passenden treiber nur von mad catz,  aber nicht direkt von saitek oder cyborg beziehen kann,  obwohl die rat7 zu saiteks cyborg und nicht zu mad catz gehört),  

es ist ein totales chaos mit den versionen für die verschiedenen betriebssysteme (win vista treiber für jede sprache einen,  win 7 treiber (vista-treiber geht unter 7 nicht)  ist dann wieder nur englisch,  und win8 wird offiziell noch garnicht supported),

die einstellmöglichkeiten und die handhabung der software ist etwas eingeschränkt und sehr eigenwillig programmiert ....  



Das normale Mausrad scrollt vertikal, nicht horizontal.   Warum das Daumenrad quasi garnichts kann ist ebenfalls äußerst seltsam ...    Es wird auch von keiner mir bekannten Anwendung utnerstützt.   Sehr schade.


----------



## RushIt (17. April 2013)

> schwer zu bekommen (da man den passenden treiber nur von mad catz, aber nicht direkt von saitek oder cyborg beziehen kann, obwohl die rat7 zu saiteks cyborg und nicht zu mad catz gehört)



Ok das seh ich anders^^

Guck ich hier:
Cyborg Driver Downloads

oder eben hier:
Download Saitek Drivers and Software | Saitek.com

Klickst dich eben durch die Boxen und fertig. Find ich total einfach^^



> (vista-treiber geht unter 7 nicht)



Naja... Deswegen ist es ja auch ein Vista Treiber oder?  Auch wenn die System sehr ähnlich sind, heißt das ja nicht gleich das (besonders Treiber) mit der jeweils anderen Windows Version Kompatibel sind^^



> und win8 wird offiziell noch garnicht supported



Na in der Treiberauswahl gibts aber "Windows 7/8 and Vista 64 bit"




> die einstellmöglichkeiten und die handhabung der software ist etwas eingeschränkt und sehr eigenwillig programmiert ....



Ich find die Software echt gut, sie tut was sie soll, und das gibts heutzutage selten^^
Kannst super deine Tasten mit Programmieren und auch Makros aufnehmen. Was will man mehr?^^
Problem is eben das ich diese eine unbelegbare Taste hab... xD



> Das normale Mausrad scrollt vertikal, nicht horizontal. Warum das Daumenrad quasi garnichts kann ist ebenfalls äußerst seltsam ... Es wird auch von keiner mir bekannten Anwendung utnerstützt. Sehr schade.



Oh da war wohl meine Vorstellung etwas verdreht^^ Hm das Daumenrad sollte z.B in Webbrowsern funktionieren, um zur Seite zu scrollen...


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. April 2013)

Zum Thema horizontal scrollen:

Stell doch einfach nen Makro ein das "Pfeiltaste nach rechts/Pfeiltaste nach links" ausgibt wenn du das Rad eben nach rechts oder links drehst. Wenn dir das zu langsam ist (war es mir bei Photoshop z.B.) kannst du auch 3x <- bzw. 3x -> (also <- <- <-) oder 2x..   Funktioniert in überall da wo auch die Pfeiltasten funktionieren ^^

oder brauchst du es für was anderes?


----------



## RushIt (17. April 2013)

Genau so belege Ich meine Tasten auch, ich binde einfach belibiege Tastenkombinationen auf meine Maustasten, da die Maustasten direkt meist nicht erkannt werden. (Was ja kein wunder ist)


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2013)

Hallo Ultramarinrot, 

lustigerweise funktioniert genau das nicht so gut.  In den meisten Anwendungen (hauptsächlich im Browser,  sonst vielleich noch in Gimp)  geht es entweder garnicht oder scrollt viel zu lansam.

Ich hatte mal eine beinahe-Lösung:   Ich habe als Makro darauf gelegt:  Mitteltaste der Maus (für diesen Scrollpfeil),  Cursor nach rechts/links (hatte ausprobiert wieoft),  Cursor zurück und mit mittlerer Taste wieder schließen. 

Diese Operation ist von Hand ja relativ flott,  hat als Makro  aber ungefähr eine sekunde pro Verschiebungsstufe gebraucht und war somit nicht zu gebrauchen.  Hinzu kam das Problem, dass durch anderweitige Eingaben in dieser Zeit der Ablauf unterbrochen wurde, da dann der Scroll-pfeil wieder geschlossen wird ... 

Da es leider auch keine horizontalen Bildlauftasten auf der Tastatur gibt die man darauf legen könnte,  habe ich keine weitere Idee wie man das zum Laufen bringen könnte ...


----------



## RushIt (21. April 2013)

So der support hat jetz geantwortet^^
Die Taste nennt sich "Shift Taste".
D.h is man auf seinem Roten Profil, und drückt diese Taste, hat man ein Zweites Rotes Profil, das man sich im Treiber auchnoch Konfigurieren kann^^
Das geht mit jeder Farbe, so kann man also 6 Profile belegen^^


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2013)

Ah ok, macht Sinn.  Warum gibts nicht einfach ein paar Farben mehr ?!   Wäre wohl kaum aufwendiger, als eine zweite Taste ...   Und ganz ehrlich, zwei Profil-wahl-tasten sind schon etwas verwirrend.


----------



## RushIt (21. April 2013)

Stimmt schon, iwie komische idee das so zu macehn^^ Naja, bei einer Auswahl von 16 Mio. Farben... Aber das wäre ja zu einfach ;D


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2013)

RushIt schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, iwie komische idee das so zu macehn^^ Naja, bei einer Auswahl von 16 Mio. Farben... Aber das wäre ja zu einfach ;D


 
Ja, das wäre wohl zu einfach   Genau wie bei Logitech:  Wieso kann mein G13 alle Farben darstellen, meine G110 aber nur alles aus rot und blau?  Sinnlos ?


----------



## RushIt (21. April 2013)

xDDD Und deswegen kostet die G13 bestimmt nen ticken mehr oder?^^


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2013)

RushIt schrieb:


> xDDD Und deswegen kostet die G13 bestimmt nen ticken mehr oder?^^


 
Naja, das ist ein Gameboard   Die beiden sind beide schweineteuer,  gut dass ich für keins davon den Vollpreis bezahlen musste.  

Aber es nervt, da ich sie eben nicht unterschiedlich beleuchten will ...


----------



## RushIt (22. April 2013)

Oh lol  Wieder was gelernt XD
Öh ok^^ Also bei der R.A.T 7 Kannst du die beiden Farben der Maustasten unterschiedlich belegen ;P


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2013)

RushIt schrieb:


> Oh lol  Wieder was gelernt XD
> Öh ok^^ Also bei der R.A.T 7 Kannst du die beiden Farben der Maustasten unterschiedlich belegen ;P


 
Meine hat nur Rot/BLau/Lila


----------



## RushIt (22. April 2013)

> Meine hat nur Rot/BLau/Lila



Ich hab die Qual der Wahl zwischen 16 Mio Farben *Angeb* 

Aber vl sollten wir hier mal zu machen, hat jetz nixmehr mit dem eigentlichen "Problem" zu tun


----------



## knurpsel (27. Februar 2015)

Gibt es inzwischen eine Lösung für den seitlichen Bildlauf auf dem Daumenrad?


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Februar 2015)

knurpsel schrieb:


> Gibt es inzwischen eine Lösung für den seitlichen Bildlauf auf dem Daumenrad?



Die gabs schon seit Anfang an.  Du legst einfach die Left-Arrow/Right-Arrow Keys als Makros auf die Daumenwalze. Funktioniert quasi in jedem Programm so. 

Unter Linux kannst du sie einfach remappen (muss man meist sowieso), und die beiden Signale einfach der X-Achse zuweisen.


----------



## knurpsel (28. Februar 2015)

Es geht um Windows..und Pfeiltasten sind nunmal kein Bildlauf sondern meist schon mit andern Funktionen in Programmen belegt..


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2015)

knurpsel schrieb:


> Es geht um Windows..und Pfeiltasten sind nunmal kein Bildlauf sondern meist schon mit andern Funktionen in Programmen belegt..



Also in den meisten Programmen sind die Pfeiltasten sowieso für den Bildlauf vorgesehen, daher funktioniert das ganz gut.  

Die wirklichen Bildlauftasten der Tastatur sind aus historischen Gründen auch nur für vertikalen Bildlauf vorgesehen, wodurch andere Makro-Belegungen leider ebenfalls ausscheiden.  Ich habe auch schon mal mit dem Verschiebe-Cursor von der mittleren Maustaste experimentiert, entsprechende Makros werden in Windows aber einfach viel zu langsam ausgeführt um wirklich nützlich zu sein.  


Im Allgemeinen ist die Maus einfach ein bisschen speziell programmiert.  
Unter Linux kann man das Button-Mapping relativ einfach verändern, da man eben selber (fast) überall eingreifen kann.  Leider ist das aber auch nötig, da sie nicht zu den proprietären Treibern passt, und Saitek natürlich nicht der Meinung war mal selbst einen Treiber schreiben zu müssen.  (ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der für Windows ja nun auch nicht besonders gut gelungen ist)
(Zu OS X kann ich nichts sagen, da ich kein Apple nutze.)


----------



## knurpsel (28. Februar 2015)

Komme von einer Logitech G5 die hatte nen echten seitlichen Bildlauf durch seitliches kippen des Scrollrads. Das fehlt mir schon sehr. Z.B. wenn Youtube läuft sind die Pfeiltasten mit vor- und zurückspulen belegt, auch bei mehreren Browserfenstern greift der echte Bildlauf in dem Fenster über dem die Maus ist, auch ohne das es ein aktives Fenster ist, damit Pfeiltasten greifen muss man das Fenster erst aktiv clicken. Und in der Bildbearbeitung bewegen die Pfeile eher Markierungen oder Ebenen und nicht den Ausschnitt.

Hätte mich wohl besser informieren müssen und nicht so viel "Selbstverständliches" erwarten.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2015)

knurpsel schrieb:


> Komme von einer Logitech G5 die hatte nen echten seitlichen Bildlauf durch seitliches kippen des Scrollrads. Das fehlt mir schon sehr. Z.B. wenn Youtube läuft sind die Pfeiltasten mit vor- und zurückspulen belegt, auch bei mehreren Browserfenstern greift der echte Bildlauf in dem Fenster über dem die Maus ist, auch ohne das es ein aktives Fenster ist, damit Pfeiltasten greifen muss man das Fenster erst aktiv clicken. Und in der Bildbearbeitung bewegen die Pfeile eher Markierungen oder Ebenen und nicht den Ausschnitt.
> 
> Hätte mich wohl besser informieren müssen und nicht so viel "Selbstverständliches" erwarten.



Die Zeitleiste bei Youtube ist (auch?) an die Pfeiltasten gebunden. Wenn dir das fehlt, dann hast du irgendwas falsch eingestellt.  

Scrollen, egal in welche Richtung, geht (unter Windows) immer nur im aktiven Fenster. Du kannst Windows aber sagen, dass es immer das Fenster aktiviert über dem die Maus schwebt,  leider bedeutet das unter Windows aber auch dass immer dieses Fenster in den Vordergrund geholt wird. 


In der Bildbearbeitung hast du Recht, da habe ich das Problem auch. Allerdings hat meine andere Maus ein 4-Wege-Scrollrad, deswegen fällt mir das bei der RAT selten auf; und weil ich Bildbearbeitung meist in Ubuntu Studio mache. Dort habe ich die Maus sowieso remappen müssen, konnte dafür aber auch die Daumenwalze richtig der X-Achse zuweisen. 

Am Ende liegt das Problem am Treiber und an Windows.  Ersterer hat diese Funktion aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht richtig implementiert,  und Windows bietet leider auch keine richtige Schnittstelle dafür an.


----------



## knurpsel (28. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Zeitleiste bei Youtube ist (auch?) an die Pfeiltasten gebunden. Wenn dir das fehlt, dann hast du irgendwas falsch eingestellt.
> 
> Scrollen, egal in welche Richtung, geht (unter Windows) immer nur im aktiven Fenster. Du kannst Windows aber sagen, dass es immer das Fenster aktiviert über dem die Maus schwebt,  leider bedeutet das unter Windows aber auch dass immer dieses Fenster in den Vordergrund geholt wird.



Nö das fehlt mir nicht das stört, denn ich möchte in dem Fall das Video zentrieren..was ein Bildlauf konnte aber Pfeiltasten eben  nicht.

Doch mit einem Bildlauf geht es auch ohne aktives Fenster (zumindest Chrome und Opera verhalten sich so)..


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2015)

knurpsel schrieb:


> Nö das fehlt mir nicht das stört, denn ich möchte in dem Fall das Video zentrieren..was ein Bildlauf konnte aber Pfeiltasten eben  nicht.


Es gibt einen Unterschied dazwischen, ob du das Browserfenster oder den Player aktiviert hast. In Vollbild geht es mit den Pfeiltasten auf jeden Fall, da der Player dann ein eigenes Fenster ist. Bei nicht-vollbild funktioniert Tastatursteuerung des Players immer nur wenn dieser auch ausgewählt ist (das gilt für ALLE Tastatursteuerungen des Players). 
Entsprechend ist es dann auch möglich, per Daumenwalze im Video zu skippen. 



knurpsel schrieb:


> Doch mit einem Bildlauf geht es auch ohne aktives Fenster (zumindest Chrome und Opera verhalten sich so)..



Das hat nichts mit dem verwendeten Programm zu tun.  Windows sendet immer alle Eingaben ans ausgewählte Fenster, Mouse-over Funktionen gibt es unter Windows nicht. (Evtl. durch Modifikationen möglich, aber relativ umständlich)


----------



## knurpsel (28. Februar 2015)

Ich will ja kein Video skippen und es nervt wenn aus versehen der Player die Pfeiltasten abfängt. Alles nur weil es eben Pfeile sind und kein Bildlauf.

Es geht trotzdem mit Bildlaufsignalen (z.B. prima beim vertikalen Scrollen) und natürlich hat es mit dem Programm zu tun, sonst würde es ja auch im Explorer funktionieren. Aber ich glaube ich hab das jetzt oft genug gesagt. Es geht darum wie ich einen echten seitlichen Bildlauf reinbekomme und nicht darum warum ich das für sinnvoll halte.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2015)

knurpsel schrieb:


> Ich will ja kein Video skippen und es nervt wenn aus versehen der Player die Pfeiltasten abfängt. Alles nur weil es eben Pfeile sind und kein Bildlauf.


Jetzt verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, was du denn willst? Wofür brauchst du den Bildlauf bei Youtube-Videos? Hat dein Desktop eine höhere Auflösung als dein Monitor oder wofür brauchst du das? 


knurpsel schrieb:


> Es geht trotzdem mit Bildlaufsignalen (z.B. prima beim vertikalen Scrollen) und natürlich hat es mit dem Programm zu tun, sonst würde es ja auch im Explorer funktionieren. Aber ich glaube ich hab das jetzt oft genug gesagt. Es geht darum wie ich einen echten seitlichen Bildlauf reinbekomme und nicht darum warum ich das für sinnvoll halte.


Garnicht, Windows bietet auf Grafikebene keine solche Schnittstelle an.  Du müsstest dafür den Treiber modifizieren.


----------

